# Black Monster



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

My Black Monster has arrived today finishing my collection of monster watches







.



















Here on on a Hirsch Rally Strap


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Great aren't they


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

hippo said:


> Great aren't they


Yeah i do like them alot, just wish the Yellow Monster was not so expensive and hard to get hold of. But there again i really do not like the Cyclops eye on it so very happy with the 3 i got


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Waiting for my first monster to arrive, an OM. Can't wait, oh Mr postman when will you arrive?


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Waiting for my first monster to arrive, an OM. Can't wait, oh Mr postman when will you arrive?


hehe cool but mind you they are additive

























hope you enjoy your OM


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

They are indeed!!!!


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Fantastic watches, aren't they?







And as the man said, very addictive. I DO have a Yellow (64/300), and it's a stunner. Now I'm working on a Blue to complete the family ....

Thanks for sharing the pics, and your enthusiasm!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

LandRover said:


> Fantastic watches, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, y'all.

Help needed. I'm waiting for a Black Monster from Mr Yuin Singapore, and meantime all these Seiko Sports 200 Kinetics (pepsi bezel) have been appearing on fleabay and going for Â£40 to Â£50. I had been looking for one for months without success and then they all appear at once.

Someone please tell me they are too small/capacitors fail/would make me look like a NancyBoy compared with wearing the Monster. Anything to stop me bidding on on one.

Even maybe how good they are........

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

grey said:


> LandRover said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic watches, aren't they?
> ...










Sorry ... I got nothing ... get to bidding man! You'll be sorry if you don't get one at those prices .... and if you truly don't like it, SOMEONE will buy it from you afterwards ..








I've got two, and see nothing wrong with them at all ..............


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

I found this site a few weeks ago, and my black monster arried today: its a great watch: not as big as i expected, but nice an d solid.

I got it in mint used condition, and after reading the threads on here was dreading adjusting the strap, but it was a perfect fit "out of the box"


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> I found this site a few weeks ago, and my black monster arried today: its a great watch: not as big as i expected, but nice an d solid.
> 
> I got it in mint used condition, and after reading the threads on here was dreading adjusting the strap, but it was a perfect fit "out of the box"


Congrats!







You're gonna love it ... you say it's not as big as you expected; how do you find the heft of it? I like mine very well, as they are quite heavy. And I prefer them that way .... and remember, it takes 1200 revs to fully wind the mainspring ....


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> I found this site a few weeks ago, and my black monster arried today: its a great watch: not as big as i expected, but nice an d solid.
> 
> I got it in mint used condition, and after reading the threads on here was dreading adjusting the strap, but it was a perfect fit "out of the box"


Hehe congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Betcha never seen one of these before 

Welcome to the CLUB!


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Betcha never seen one of these before
> 
> Welcome to the CLUB!


If these are "Monsters" then what does that make my SKX007 ? I seem to remember that the 'Monster' is actually smaller than the 007/009 ?

Still nice watches though. Just a bit confused with the name.

Seasons greeting to one and all. Have a nice one.

Kindest regards,

Chris.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

LandRover said:


> .... and remember, it takes 1200 revs to fully wind the mainspring ....


That explains quite a lot, I wear mine occasionally and I notice it doesn't seem to take long to stop once it has been put down. Why has it been set up to wind in such an inefficient way? Does anyone know?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lower gearing so much easier for the rotor to rotate??



Russ said:


> LandRover said:
> 
> 
> > .... and remember, it takes 1200 revs to fully wind the mainspring ....
> ...


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Monsters have got to be probably the best pound for pound watch you can buy,I have a BM and wear it lots especially on holidays,only problem is that on the bracelet it can wear heavy but lots of great straps around and I have worn mine on nato's ,rubber and leather straps and it looks great


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

My OM finally arrived today, got stung by customs but a cracking watch. The bracelet is lovely and solid and after a bit of fiddling around removing links I've got it to fit just right.

I wasn't sure whether I'd be happy with the orange dial, but I think it looks great on. Only problem is now I think I wanna BM too!!!!


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

brad said:


> Monsters have got to be probably the best pound for pound watch you can buy,I have a BM and wear it lots especially on holidays,only problem is that on the bracelet it can wear heavy but lots of great straps around and I have worn mine on nato's ,rubber and leather straps and it looks great


i'm a newb here, so sorry if its a daft question, but is it much of a job to change strapson a monster? looking at the watch is the strap held on by a spring bar? if it is i take it i just need to push the pins using a paperclip or similair.

if its a simple 5 minute job, i fancy a nice leather strap.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> brad said:
> 
> 
> > Monsters have got to be probably the best pound for pound watch you can buy,I have a BM and wear it lots especially on holidays,only problem is that on the bracelet it can wear heavy but lots of great straps around and I have worn mine on nato's ,rubber and leather straps and it looks great
> ...


Yes, springbars and big hefty ones. I would always recommend a springbar removal tool as you could:

1) scratch the watch using a paper clip.

2) launch the springbar like a mini rocket and never see it again!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Betcha never seen one of these before
> 
> Welcome to the CLUB!


Cracking lume shot bry - if it was any brighter I'd put my sunglasses on.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cheers Blade,

With the Monster bracelets, they're in such high Demand, you can easily sell them and say Buy a Strap from Rltwatches etc etc


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Cheers Blade,
> 
> With the Monster bracelets, they're in such high Demand, you can easily sell them and say Buy a Strap from Rltwatches etc etc


ok: another dumd question..... what size strap do i need?

I take it i need to measure between the lugs in mm to find the size? will a steel tape be accurate enough?

I've opened a pandoras box by finding this forum!!!! its going to cost me a fortune, i can see myself getting 'into' watches.


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Blade,
> ...


Strap size you need is 20mm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fast but dim said:


> i can see myself getting 'into' watches.


May I suggest you run like the wind! You'll forever rue the day otherwise


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Betcha never seen one of these before
> 
> Welcome to the CLUB!


Bry have you been at it with the black marker pen again ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Bry have you been at it with the black marker pen again ?


I`m the one that usually gets accused of that
















BTW re the monsters, I still don`t see the attraction


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Mach,

I'm kinda with you on that. I did want one for the lume, but then saw some close-ups of one with the bezel rotated and I just don't like the scalloping on the bezel running into the case.

I do think Bry's black one looks good. The sheer steel-iness of the standard ones didn't do much for me either. Not one for steel bezels, or I woulda jumped on the RLT-11 in the sales section, cos it's about an hour drive from me...

Martin


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

on closer inspection of the dial of my monster there appears to be a fault with the second markings on the right ( 12-6) side of the watch: they are not straight, they are slightly curved: ie like this... " ( " instead of " | " curving towards the 12 o clock position until 3oclock, then curving towards the 6 oclock position, if that makes sense.

is this a manufacturing error, as the watch came boxed with papers and guarantee, or is there another explaination.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol No Mr Roy, It's DLC











fast but dim said:


> on closer inspection of the dial of my monster there appears to be a fault with the second markings on the right ( 12-6) side of the watch: they are not straight, they are slightly curved: ie like this... " ( " instead of " | " curving towards the 12 o clock position until 3oclock, then curving towards the 6 oclock position, if that makes sense.
> 
> is this a manufacturing error, as the watch came boxed with papers and guarantee, or is there another explaination.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Lol No Mr Roy, It's DLC


Ah "Dark Like Charcoal"


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Incorrect, Dark Like Cadbury's



Roy said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol No Mr Roy, It's DLC
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> Mach,
> 
> I'm kinda with you on that. I did want one for the lume, but then saw some close-ups of one with the bezel rotated and I just don't like the scalloping on the bezel running into the case.
> 
> ...


The part that really bugs me is the crown protector near 3 o`clock, it looks fugly IMHO, like a real afterthought


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Scalloping aids GRIP when turning the Bezel







so a good TOOL WATCh feature







The crown protector does stick out like a sore thumb on the black pvded version , the usually highly polished cases don't show this so much.

Alot of UK Soldiers have been interested in the Seiko Monster range, as they're cheap and if the worse happens can be easily disposed of with no heartache, it aint like they're Â£2,300 Rolexs. also the bezel can be lumed to glow like a maglite, a useful feature, if you don't have a torch to hand.

Regs

Bry



mach 0.0013137 said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > Mach,
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> The Scalloping aids GRIP when turning the Bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the look of the rest of the watch and the lume in the photo`s I`ve seen appears to be superb, I`ve had a look at Jason`s SKX* and the build quality is excellent especially for the price but that crown protector is `orrible IMO and just ruins it for me









* I was going to say `Jason`s Monster` but thought I`d better not


----------

